# How do you wash your jikatabi?



## Floating Egg (Mar 24, 2005)

I have two pair of jikatabi. The first pair I purchased are made of a very tough canvas with a rubber sole. The second pair, which I just received, also has a rubber sole, but the uppers seem to be made of a lighter canvas.

The second pair was purchased from http://www.cooleastmarket.com/ and after inquireing about the cleaning process, I was instructed to machine wash them in cold water, machine dry them to get most of the water out, and then hang them up for the remainder of the drying process.

I'm wondering if I can do the same thing with the heavier canvas jikatabi, and I'd also like to know what you guys do to get your jikatabi clean.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2005)

Floating Egg said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if I can do the same thing with the heavier canvas jikatabi, and I'd also like to know what you guys do to get your jikatabi clean.


 Back when I wore em, thats almost exactly what I used to do... machine wash and hang dry... I never put em in the dryer.


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 24, 2005)

Floating Egg said:
			
		

> I'd also like to know what you guys do to get your jikatabi clean.


I'll wear them out in the rain and do some training, then hang them out to dry.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 24, 2005)

I wash them in Cold water (I wash mine in the river). hang dry, outside.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 25, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> I'll wear them out in the rain and do some training, then hang them out to dry.


 That cleans the surface, but does it get foot stink out?


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 25, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> That cleans the surface, but does it get foot stink out?


I keep charcoal in all my footwear (that I'm not wearing) to absorb odors.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 26, 2005)

> but does it get foot stink out?


that foot stink is also known as magic. the same reason I don't wash my belt anymore.


----------



## Mr.Franco (May 23, 2005)

*"that foot stink is also known as magic"*

:rofl:

That was funny!

I just throw mine in the wash with the rest of my stuff and then in the dryer with some bounce or snuggles and about thirty minutes later-Vwualah! 
Clean and nice smelling tabi!

That's probably why I don't have any magic in my footwork!


----------



## Tengu6 (May 23, 2005)

Wash them? :idunno: 


Mark Bush


----------



## Mountain Kusa (May 24, 2005)

I find the incredibal stink to be an ally in my "ashijutsu":goop:


----------



## Tengu6 (May 24, 2005)

So when someone says your yoko aruki really stinks just say thank you!

Markk Bush


----------



## Mr.Franco (May 24, 2005)

Uh-Oh... Man overboard!


----------



## Shinkengata (May 29, 2005)

Floating Egg said:
			
		

> I have two pair of jikatabi. The first pair I purchased are made of a very tough canvas with a rubber sole. The second pair, which I just received, also has a rubber sole, but the uppers seem to be made of a lighter canvas.
> 
> The second pair was purchased from http://www.cooleastmarket.com/ and after inquireing about the cleaning process, I was instructed to machine wash them in cold water, machine dry them to get most of the water out, and then hang them up for the remainder of the drying process.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can do the same thing with the heavier canvas jikatabi, and I'd also like to know what you guys do to get your jikatabi clean.


I've got a black pair exactly like the ones in the link you provided. I don't wear them at the moment, and i usually wash them by just tossing them in the washing machine with my dogi. Right now i wear the Rikio Spark Leather Jikatabi, and i haven't quite figured out how im gonna wash those yet.

Here they are: http://www.baskweb.com/store/template_nav_7.asp?category_expand=2060&menu=expand&contentPage=product.asp&mscid=10528027700000000000000107&idcategory=2060&idproduct=8034

I also have a pair of jikatabi from the Borgnan-Kokusai that served me very well for about 2 years, and i still wear them from time to time.

Here's a photo of them.
http://www.shop-japan.co.jp/shop/jikatabi/m03-5533spb.jpg

The main thing about them that i loved was the sole, because it had a raised arch, which was very comfortable. The sole was also made of thick gum rubber, so it had a lot of cushion compared to other jikatabi.

I like the Leather Rikio Spark Jikatabi best right now.

My advice is to just throw 'em in the washer. You CAN machine dry them, but i suggest that you do it at a lower temperature than you dry cotton clothing, as it might harm the rubber and the adhesive that binds the rubber to the cloth.


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 29, 2007)

why wash them just wear clean socks when you train.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 29, 2007)

cheap dress socks work just fine, no need to go buy tabi socks. Also, try boric acid for the smell, available at any drug store.


----------



## kouryuu (Jan 14, 2008)

Floating Egg said:


> I have two pair of jikatabi. The first pair I purchased are made of a very tough canvas with a rubber sole. The second pair, which I just received, also has a rubber sole, but the uppers seem to be made of a lighter canvas.
> 
> The second pair was purchased from http://www.cooleastmarket.com/ and after inquiring about the cleaning process, I was instructed to machine wash them in cold water, machine dry them to get most of the water out, and then hang them up for the remainder of the drying process.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can do the same thing with the heavier canvas jikatabi, and I'd also like to know what you guys do to get your jikatabi clean.


 
Attach them to a Frag grenade and run, that's all i dare do with mine!!!:lol:


----------



## kcs (Jan 28, 2008)

i washed mine in the washer and they shrunk.  i talked to a manufacture and they told me over japan they wear them in the shower to wash them.  it sounds weird i know but they do that to keep them from shrinking and keeps their shape.  or you can let them soak in warm water not hot for about 20 minutes and let them hang dry.


----------



## kagemaru74 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wash them in with cold water about 20° Celsius


----------



## blood shadow (Mar 26, 2008)

if you're woried about the smell just use some febreze.plus washing them will make them fade besides who's gonna be smelling them.the only time you need to wash them is if you train out doors and you step in poo then yeah wash them because you must.


----------

